# Electronics and the outdoors!



## ancy (Oct 13, 2012)

Setting here in my deer stand typing this post, 7 year old next to me playing angry birds on the iPod, what has this world come to? Oh well at least I'm out! 

Sent from my XT881 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ShoerFast (Oct 14, 2012)

ancy said:


> Setting here in my deer stand typing this post, 7 year old next to me playing angry birds on the iPod, what has this world come to? Oh well at least I'm out!
> 
> Sent from my XT881 using Tapatalk 2



Typing this not from a treestand, but from my phone. It is unbelievable what an edge it is to bring up Google earth while scouting areas for elk.

Bringing up topography and satellite imagery on my phones GPS shows a total picture and exposes more effective ways to hunt an area. For the last two years in a row incorporating these tactics has helped to produce early morning bulls, opening day!

Leaving in a couple days to start setting up camp, you can bet I will have an extra battery for my legal cheat!

We hunt with radio communication for safety, but have also found that text messages are also very beneficial.


May I include an exercise in techno-scouting?

What tactics could a person use to effectively hunt elk in this type of terrain and changing habitats ?

Google Map Large


----------



## deerjackie (Oct 14, 2012)

If the text gets there fast enough it all works good,if not and you get busted fumbling with a pocket vibrator with a keyboard its useless.


----------

